# Extra Storage And Smaller Table



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

My 1994 564 has a fitted gas tank and no gas locker on the off (RHD driver's side).
It's always felt strange driving along with a spare foot of space on my right where a gas tankc would be, so, having some MDF and a router I thought I'd make use of it.
The pictures show my efforts. With forward sloping storage for four pairs of shoes - or whatever other bits you care to stick in there.
At the front is a verticle map pocket, underneath are two storage bins with open access, and the top is completed with two small carpet lined and forward sloping 'bins' for your change, sunglasses, sandwiches etc.
It fits round the wheel arch and to the side of the dash at the front and the handbrake shroud at the rear. Other than that it's not secured in, buyt in a seasons use hasn't moved at all.
It can be removed simply by empying the content and lifting it out.
I'll add to this thread later this evening with my table, dog bed and small rear storage box pictures and description.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think these threads are great Bill

Others solutions to problem/storage areas we all encounter

Aldra


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

That looks realy good, I'm now going to have a look around my van to see if I can do something similar.

Frank


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I then made a small box which lives behind the rear dinette seat, in the gap before the toilet door.
As it's low down and near the rear axle, heavier stuff will go in there, food tins etc.
It's held in place with self-adhesive velcro.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

*Small Table*

My Hymer was converted from a dinette to an L shape many years ago, but the standard large table is always in the way, and as I trac
vel alone, not needed to make up another bed, so it had to go.
The original table support on the wall - where a clip-on table whould originally have been located was still behind the side seat, so I shaped a smaller table as the picture. It is big enough for 2 to sit at, and folded flat it stores along side the forward facing rear seat, not in the way at all.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

*Dog's Beds*

I'd run out of MDF so had to incorporate some used ply wood for this.
The space between the passenger door and seat is around 16 inches, and with 2 dogs who like to travel in the front, I made a removable, folding 'shelf', to fill the gap. With 2 L shaped clips at the back which hook over the raised side of the L shaped rear seat, and the upright panel hindged so the whole thing folds out of the way.
The front upright section is raised 2 inches so that when in place the dog's bed doesn't move in any direction.
The added benefit is that when in place, there is a hidden cupboard only accessable with the passenger door open, and big enough to get my Honda generator in there.


----------



## Hymerbaz (Dec 22, 2012)

*small table over L shape seating*

I have a hymer B564 with a dinette and would like to convert it to a L shape like yours, could you let me know the name of the converter and approx cost? I think your storage ideas are great and will be trying to make some myself.
Many thanks,
Hymerbaz


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Hymerbaz,
There's a company in Wisbech, Rainbow Conversions, who do that sort of work.You can buy parts from them also - have had bits from them in the past. Have seen people on here recommend them. They havea web site. Not far from you.
DavidL


----------

